# Trout landing nets



## brown down

These turned out much better then the first two I built a few years ago. They are snakewood, cherry and birdseye maple for the frame. The one handle is snakewood the other is a maple burl. I ended up building 6 frames more pics to come. made the first ones out of cherry which survived the bending and maple which didn't broke in the same spot every time! The birdseye maple bent like a dream the snakewood  sounded like rice cripsy n milk  they bent and held but I was waiting for the snap sound. I wish I would have ripped the snakewood the opposite way I did to show the scaling effect more on the frame part but oh well next ones I guess. needless to say these aren't cheap nets lol. got 4 with this style frame and two that are cherry with cherry burl handles. 

my picture taking skills suck sorry for that

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123

Man, those are great looking Jeff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Suhweeeet!!! Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Wished I still trout fished. Those are great Jeff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

That is one heck of a nice set of net nets!! Real beauties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Outstanding, Jefe!!! What do you charge for them? I have a God-son graduating high school this year and am beginning to think of gifts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Classy work Jeff. Those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Those are awesome! I really need to start on this steaming chamber!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Unique fish nets! Terrific wood combos. Interesting observations about wood species and bending. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

Never knew these were being handcrafted and of such importance! And this is a nice find :) Good work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

SENC said:


> Outstanding, Jefe!!! What do you charge for them? I have a God-son graduating high school this year and am beginning to think of gifts.



I am sure we can work something out! do you still turn short reed goose calls? I'll have one extra one out of the bunch that isn't spoken for or can make whatever frame you want! I am finishing up a rubber net today, they are easier to get hooks out of especially the rigs I use but they weigh 2 times what the nylon does..


----------



## brown down

I am glad this one isn't for me it weighs 2-3 times what the others weigh but getting rigs out of this should be easy.. the others you have to use pliers or cut them out when they get snagged in it. but for the price I will deal with rigs in my netting

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

How you attach the netting?


----------



## MKTacop

Beautiful work! Almost to nice too actually use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

gman2431 said:


> How you attach the netting?



I found a site where a guy up north sells replacement netting that fit my form. each one comes with lashing string. the rubber ones are a pain you have to drill 3 times the amount of holes then the other nylon ones. Ill take some different pics of how its tied on for you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

That's the one thing I don't want to forget is to make sure I have a net that will fit the hoop!

Id love to see how they are connected. Thanks!


----------



## brown down

how big of a form are you making? you can buy replacement nets and they sell them by the circumference on most sites. The one I made was modeled after the netting I found at the time at a local mom and pops store and I was able to find the guy who sells to that local store and was able to order directly from him. none of the sites worked for my frame tho. I wonder if he makes his own netting or sews his own together to make that odd ball size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Not sure yet. I think I need to find netting first. 

It will be at least 18 to 20 long just not sure how wide yet. I hate cramming a big fish in a small net.


----------



## SENC

brown down said:


> I am sure we can work something out! do you still turn short reed goose calls? I'll have one extra one out of the bunch that isn't spoken for or can make whatever frame you want! I am finishing up a rubber net today, they are easier to get hooks out of especially the rigs I use but they weigh 2 times what the nylon does..


No, I make metal reed duck calls(when I can get into the shop). I'll pm you and we can discuss various purchase/trade possibilities.


----------



## brown down

these are around 17 to the handle and 11 wide!

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/replac...2DO4T-vNP6oZlERkdXwOi7DvPBYicDxZvqRoCjVnw_wcB

I would have ordered from this site but they didn't have any that would fit since you are building around a net these may work
http://www.flyfishingnets.net/gpage22.html

this is the guy I ordered from 
http://www.wolfmoonnetsusa.com/models/teardrop/horserace/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

SENC said:


> No, I make metal reed duck calls(when I can get into the shop). I'll pm you and we can discuss various purchase/trade possibilities.



ok sounds good


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done! They're gorgeous nets!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## brown down

gman2431 said:


> How you attach the netting?





the rubbers are a pain. They look nicer but weigh twice as much and there are twice as many holes to drill and seal.. I did the same layout for this one as all the others only I started off of only one side of the tip of the arch on the handle to layout the holes. it didn't match on the opposing side evenly tho??? 


 


 

the nylon you can make whatever spacing you want at least for these I was able to. not sure if you can see in the picture below this one but I stitched it around a few times before passing it up through

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Finally looking at netting one of these @brown down !! 

Through reading everything you posted is there any secret trick to sealing all the little holes or is it as time consuming and not as fun as I think it will be? Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

